# D&D Player Registry



## mhensley (Jan 31, 2002)

Click the link below to join-


----------



## el Voz (Feb 1, 2002)

I updated my e-mail account but my old account did not disappear?

Is the database still a little buggy?

I am in the VA portion.


----------



## Aeris Winterood (Feb 5, 2002)

*Cool!*

Is this updated often?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 13, 2002)

Healthy bump!


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 2, 2002)

.


----------

